# 584 International Tractor



## AvaMaeHotRods (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm currently rebuilding a 584 International for my father in law. I need to know a few things about putting the engine back together. I wanted to know if anyone had the torque specs for the rod bolts, main caps and cylinder head. Also what is the ring gap? Please, any help would be great. Thank you for your time. 

-H


----------



## IH584 (Mar 7, 2012)

The 584 is a D-206 engine. In the book it has three torque setting steps, the connecting rod bolts oiled are 61 Foot Pound final step. 
There are four main cap listed (i am not sure what type you have but i will list them), 

Main bearing cap necked down bolts oiled (10.9k) 29 Foot Pound-1st step, 58 Foot Pound-2nd step, 80 Foot Pound-3rd step
Main bearing cap necked down bolts oiled (12.9k) 29 Foot Pound-1st step, 58 Foot Pound-2nd step, 97 Foot Pound-3rd step
Main bearing cap pitch diameter bolts oiled (12.9k) 29 Foot Pound-1st step, 58 Foot Pound-2nd step, 141 Foot Pound-3rd step
Main bearing cap pitch diameter bolts oiled (10.9k) 29 Foot Pound-1st step, 58 Foot Pound-2nd step, 105 Foot Pound-3rd step

There are four cylinder head settings listed (i am not sure what type you have but i will list them),

Cylinder head nuts (oiled) 29 Foot Pound-1st step, 58 Foot Pound-2nd step, 87 Foot Pound-3rd step
Cylinder head studs (oiled) 40 Foot Pound-3rd step
Cylinder head capscrews with round washer (oiled) 29 Foot Pound-1st step, 58 Foot Pound-2nd step, 84 Foot Pound-3rd step
Cylinder head capscrews with collar (oiled) 29 Foot Pound-1st step, 58 Foot Pound-2nd step, 105 Foot Pound-3rd step

The only thing i could find on ring gaps is as followed:
Top ring gap: .014-.015
Immediate ring gap: .014-.015
Oil ring gap: .010-.019

I hope this helps


----------

